# 2016 UCLA Producers MFA



## hanstardust (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi! Everyone. I'm an international student who is applying for producing program this year. Recently, I received a UCLA producers program interview invitation. And I have a few question to ask. I sincerely hope someone who has experienced that can give me some tips and advice. Also, I'd like to know all producing program applicants to exchange information and provide some emotional support.


----------



## Indus123 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi, @hanstardust! That's awesome news, congratulations! I also applied to UCLA's producers program, but I haven't gotten any news about an interview yet. May I ask when did you receive a notification from them?


----------



## hanstardust (Feb 15, 2016)

Indus123 said:


> Hi, @hanstardust! That's awesome news, congratulations! I also applied to UCLA's producers program, but I haven't gotten any news about an interview yet. May I ask when did you receive a notification from them?



I received that invitation email on Feb 4.


----------



## hanstardust (Feb 15, 2016)

hanstardust said:


> I received that invitation email on Feb 4.



Hi! Indus123
I also apply to Peter Stark program and Creative Producing program of Columbia University. But I haven't got any news from those two. Do you apply to those programs?


----------



## Indus123 (Feb 16, 2016)

@hanstardust I applied to Stark as well as UCLA! I got a second interview with Stark on January 28th.


----------



## hanstardust (Feb 16, 2016)

Indus123 said:


> @hanstardust I applied to Stark as well as UCLA! I got a second interview with Stark on January 28th.



Guess I just have to be well prepared for UCLA interview. From the spreadsheet, I think all of three programs have send out their invitations. Pretty sad because Columbia is my top choice.


----------



## Indus123 (Feb 16, 2016)

@hanstardust Considering that not a lot of people have heard back and gotten an interview at UCLA (like myself) I would think that you probably have just as good as a chance at any of those other schools. I wouldn't give up hope yet! You are also an international student so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## hanstardust (Feb 16, 2016)

@Indus123
Yeah. Let's keep waiting patiently. Haven't received any rejection letters after all.


----------



## Massi (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey all,
I'm a current UCLA Producers Program student. I still remember all those application process and I'm very happy that I chose UCLA. I'll be graduated when you guys come in to the program, but best of luck!!


----------

